# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Özbekistan Türkiye İlişkisi

## ceydaaa

asdas.jpgTarihçe

Bağımsızlık sonrası üst düzey temasların ardından 1991 yılında Ekonomik ve Ticari İşbirliğine Dair Anlaşma imzalanmıştır. Daha sonra Yatırımların Karşılıklı Teşviki ve Korunması Anlaşması, Eximbank Kredilerine İlişkin Anlaşma, Uluslararası Karayolu ve Havayolu Taşımacılığı Anlaşması, Banka ve Ortak Banka Kurulmasına Dair Mutabakat (Mutabakat çerçevesinde UT-BANK kurulmuştur) ve Çifte Vergilendirilmenin Önlenmesi Anlaşması yapılmıştır. Türk-Özbek Karma Ekonomik Komisyonu (KEK) Kurulmasına İlişkin Anlaşma da 1995 yılında imzalanmış ve karşılıklı olarak KEK toplantıları gerçekleştirilmiştir. Türk Eximbank, yapılan kredi anlaşmaları çerçevesinde, 125 milyon dolar ihracata yönelik mal kredisi, 250 milyon dolar proje kredisi olmak üzere toplam 375 milyon dolarlık kaynak sağlamış, bunun 339.9 milyon dolarlık kısmı tahsis edilmiş ve 347 milyon dolarlık
kısmı kullandırılmıştır. 


Ayrıca şeker ve hububat kredisi olarak toplam 345 milyon dolarlık kredi açılmış, şeker kredisinden 47.8 milyon dolar, hububat için ise 83.4 milyon dolar kullandırılmış ve bunların geri ödemeleri tamamlanmıştır. Türkiye, Avrupa İmar ve Kalkınma Bankası ile Avrupa Birliğinin maddi ve teknik desteği ile Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Tacikistan ve Türkmenistan tarafından Taşkentte kurulan Taşkent Bölgesel Bankacılık Eğitim Merkezi için 1 milyon ECU ve Türkiye Bankalar Birliğince de 500.000 ECU olmak üzere toplam 1.5 milyon ECU (1,6 milyon dolar) yardım sağlamıştır.

Siyasi İlişkiler

Resmi Ziyaretler

Kasım 1990 tarihinde İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Nurettin Sözenin Taşkenti ziyaretiyle başlayan resmi temaslar, karşılıklı olarak çeşitli düzeylerde doksan-yüz civarına varmıştır. 31 Ağustos 1991 tarihinde bağımsızlığını ilân eden Özbekistan, Türkiye tarafından 16 Aralık 91 tarihinde tanınmış ve diplomatik ilişkiler 04 Mart 1992 tarihinde kurulmuştur. Taşkent Büyükelçiliği aynı yılın Nisan ayında, Özbekistanın Ankara Büyükelçiliği ise Ocak 93 tarihlerinde faaliyete başlamıştır.Cumhurbaşkanı Karimovun 16-19 Aralık 1991 tarihinde Türkiyeyi ziyaretiyle başlayan üst düzey temaslar ise, on iki yıllık sürede şöyle bir seyir izlemiştir:

Cumhurbaşkanı Karimov ilk ziyaretinin ardından, Haziran 92 (Turkey Forum), Ekim 92 (Ankara Zirvesi), Temmuz 93 (ECO), Haziran 94 (Resmi), Ekim 94 (İstanbul Zirvesi), Ağustos 95 (Özel), Kasım 97 (Resmi), Ekim 98 (75. Yıl), Kasım 99 (AGİT İstanbul Zirvesi) olmak üzere 10 kez ülkemizde temaslarda bulunmuştur.

Türkiyeden Cumhurbaşkanlığı düzeyinde ilk ziyaret, sekizinci CumhurbaşkanıTurgut Özal tarafından Nisan 93 tarihinde gerçekleştirilmiştir. Bunu, Mayıs 1996 (Resmi), Ekim 96 (IV. Türkçe Konuşan Ülkeler Zirvesi) ve Mart 1999 (Resmi) Süleyman Demirelin ziyaretleri ve A. Necdet Sezerin Ekim 2000 ziyareti izlemiştir.Başbakanlar, Süleyman Demirel (Nisan 1992), A. Mutalov (Temmuz 1992, Atatürk Barajı açılışı için), Tansu Çiller (Temmuz 1995), Mesut Yılmaz (Nisan 1998), R.T.Erdoğan (Aralık 2003) olmak üzere altı temas gerçekleştirmişlerdir.

Dışişleri bakanları, Abdurrazakov (Şubat 1992), H. Çetin (Mart 1992 ve Temmuz 1992), Abdurrazakov (Eylül 1992de iki kez), H.Çetin (Nisan 1994), Saidkasımov (Haziran 94), İ. Cem (Ekim 2000 ve Ekim 2001) ve S. Safayev (Ekim 2003) olmak üzere on ziyaret gerçekleştirmişlerdir. Meclis başkanlıkları düzeyinde, Başkan Vekili F. Işıklar (Eylül 1992), M. Kalemli (Mart 1997), E. Halilov (Nisan 2000 ve Nisan 2001), Ö. İzgi (Şubat 2001), E. Halilov (2002 ECO Zirvesi kapsamında) olmak üzere altı temas olmuştur.2002 yılı temasları, 16-17 Mart tarihleri arasında Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlunun Özbekistan ziyareti ile başlamıştır. Kıvrıkoğlunun, Savunma Bakanı Gulamov, Dışişleri Bakanı Kamilov, Cumhurbaşkanı Karimov ile görüşmeler gerçekleştirdiği ve askeri yardımı öngören bir protokol imzaladığı bu ziyaretle birlikte, Türkiye ile Özbekistan
arasındaki savunma işbirliğinin üst düzeye taşındığını görüyoruz. Zira bu ziyaret sırasında Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu ile Savunma Bakanı Kadir Gulamov arasında 1,2 milyon dolarlık hibe yardımına ilişkin anlaşma imzalanmıştır. Daha sonra da, terörle mücadele kapsamında Özbekistan silahlı kuvvetlerine, Genel Kurmay Başkanlığımızca değişik askeri teçhizat ve eğitim malzemelerini içeren hibe yardımları yapılmış olup, bunların sonuncusu Aralık 2004de gerçekleşmiştir.Ayrıca iki ülke arasındaki Askeri İşbirliği Anlaşması çerçevesinde Özbek personelin Türkiye ve Özbekistandaki eğitim çalışmaları sürdürülmektedir. Bu kapsamda; NATO Barış
İçin Ortaklık (BİO) Programı çerçevesinde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Barış İçin Ortaklık ve Merkezi Komutanlığı Mobil Eğitim Timi (MET) tarafından 23-27 Haziran 2003 tarihleri arasında, Taşkent Merkez Orduevinde, Terörizm ve Kaçakçılık İle Mücadele başlıklı bir seminer çalışması gerçekleştirilmiştir. Kıvrıkoğlunun ziyaretinin ardından aynı yıl Sağlık Bakanı Osman Durmuş 24-27 Nisan tarihleri arasında, Devlet Bakanı Reşat Doğru da 24-26 Haziran tarihlerinde Özbekistanı ziyaret etmişlerdir. Bakan Doğrunun ziyareti sırasında Türk İşbirliği ve Kalkınma İdaresi (TİKA) Taşkent Program Koordinatörlüğünün Faaliyetlerine İlişkin Protokol iki yıllığına yenilenmiştir.

Ayrıca Ulaştırma Bakanlığı Sivil Havacılık Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Mehmet Ceylan başkanlığındaki heyetin Taşkent ziyaretinde, karşılıklı uçak seferlerinin düzenlenmesine ilişkin bir Mutabakat Zaptı imzalanmıştır. Savunma Bakanı Kadir Gulamov, 19-23 Mayıs 2003 tarihleri arasında Türkiyeye üçgünlük bir çalışma ziyareti yaparak, yılın ilk üst düzeyli temasını gerçekleştirmiştir. Ardından Dışişleri Bakanı Sadık Safayev, 27-29 Ekim tarihlerinde Ankarada, Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer başta olmak üzere Başbakan Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Gül ile görüşmelerde bulunmuştur. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanın 18-20 Aralık 2003 tarihinde, kalabalık bir işadamı ve bürokrat topluluğu ile gerçekleştirdiği ziyaret, iki ülke ilişkileri açısından önem
taşımaktadır. Cumhurbaşkanı Karimov ile baş başa ve heyetler arası görüşmelerde ikili düzeyde ekonomi başta olmak üzere pek çok konu değerlendirmeye alınmıştır. Resmi ziyaret açışından 2004 yılında Türkiyeden iki ziyaret gerçekleşmiştir. Bunların ilki TRT Genel Müdürü Şenol Demiröz ve ikincisi de TİKA Başkanı Hakan Fidanın ziyaretleridir. Hakan Fidanın 4-8 Ekim 2004 tarihlerini kapsayan ziyareti sırasında Türk İşbirliği ve Kalkınma İdaresi (TİKA) Taşkent Program Koordinatörlüğünün Faaliyetlerine İlişkin Protokol bu defa üç yıllık olmak üzere yenilenmiştir.

İkili Anlaşmalar

Türkiye, 31 Ağustos 1991 yılında bağımsızlığına kavuşan Özbekistan Cumhuriyeti ile bağımsızlık öncesi ve bağımsızlık sonrası olmak üzere birçok hukuki belgeye imza atmıştır. İstanbul Üniversitesi ile Taşkent Devlet Üniversitesi arasında 1990 yılında imzalanan işbirliği protokolü ile başlayan süreç 25.02.1991 tarihindeki iki ülke sağlık bakanlıkları arasında işbirliğini öngören bir anlaşma ve üç protokolün imzalanmasıyla devam etmiştir. 16 Aralık 1991 yılında Özbekistanın bağımsız bir devlet olarak Türkiye tarafından tanınmasınınardından, Cumhurbaşkanı İslam Karimovun ziyareti sırasında (18-19 Aralık 1991) iki ülke ilişkilerinin ilke ve amaçlarını düzenleyen anlaşma, Ekonomik ve Ticari İşbirliğine İlişkin Anlaşma, Konsolosluk Temsilcileri Teatisi Hakkında Protokol, Kültür-Bilim-Eğitim-Sağlık- Spor ve Turizm Alanında İşbirliği Anlaşması, 92-93 Dönemi Kültürel, Eğitsel ve Bilimsel Değişim Protokolü (93 yılı sonunda yürürlükten kalkmıştır), Ulaştırma ve Haberleşme Alanında İşbirliği Anlaşması, TRT ile UZTV Arasında İşbirliğini Öngören Protokol, İki Ülke Cumhurbaşkanları Arasında Ulaştırma, Haberleşme, Ekonomik, Ticari, Sanayi, Eğitim ve Teknik İşbirliği Konularında İmzalanan Mutabakat Zaptı ve Vakıflar Bankası ile Özbekistan Milli Bankası Arasında Muhabirlik İlişkisi Kurulması Hakkında Anlaşma olmak üzere on adet hukuki metin imzalanmış ve yürürlüğe girmiştir.

Bu belgeleri, Diplomatik İşbirliği Protokolü (1992), Türk Eximbank ile Özbekistan Milli Bankası Arasında Kredi Anlaşması (1992-İki kez), Sağlık Bakanlıkları Arasında Anlaşma (1992), Yatırımların Karşılıklı Teşviki ve Korunması Anlaşması (1992),
Uluslararası Karayolu Taşımacılığı Anlaşması (1992), Askeri Eğitim İşbirliği Anlaşması (1992-Onay işlemlerinin tamamlanması beklenmektedir), Taşkent Devlet EkonomiÜniversitesi ile Marmara Üniversitesi Arasında Yapılan Bilimsel, Teknik ve Ekonomik İşbirliği Anlaşması (1992), Uyuşturucu ve Psikotrop Madde Kaçakçılığı, Uluslararası Terörizm ve Diğer Örgütlü Suçlarla Mücadeleye İlişkin Anlaşma (1993), Çifte Vergilendirmenin Önlenmesi Anlaşması (1993), Hava Taşımacılığı Anlaşması (1994) ve Türk İşbirliği ve Kalkınma İdaresi (TİKA) Taşkent Program Koordinatörlüğünün Faaliyetlerine İlişkin Protokol (1994), Vize Kolaylığı Anlaşması (1995), Türk-Özbek Karma Ekonomik Komisyonu Kurulmasına İlişkin Anlaşma (1995), Bilim ve Teknoloji Alanında İşbirliği Anlaşması (1995), Ebedi Dostluk ve İşbirliği Anlaşması (1996), Çevre Alanında İşbirliği Yapılmasına İlişkin Anlaşma (1996), Gelir Üzerinden Alınan Vergilerde Çifte Vergilendirmeyi Önleme Anlaşması (1996), Gümrük İdarelerinin Karşılıklı Yardımlaşmasına İlişkin Anlaşma (1997), Turizm Alanında İşbirliği Anlaşması (1997), Sağlık ve Tıp Alanında İşbirliği Anlaşması (1997), Kültürel Varlıkların Kaçakçılığının Önlenmesi ve İadesinin Sağlanması Konusunda Karşılıklı Yardım Anlaşması (1998), Telif Hakları ve
Benzer Hakların Korunmasına İlişkin Anlaşma (1998), Ticaret ve Ekonomi İşbirliğiAnlaşması (1998), Askeri ve Teknik Alanlarda İşbirliğine Dair Anlaşma (2000), Askeri Hibe Anlaşması (2001) ve Türkiye Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile Özbekistan Savunma Bakanlığı Arasındaki Nakdi Yardım Uygulama Protokolü (2002), Türk İşbirliği ve Kalkınma İdaresi (TİKA) Taşkent Program Koordinatörlüğünün Faaliyetlerine İlişkin Protokolün yenilenmesi (24 Haziran 2002) izlemiştir.Başbakan Erdoğanın Aralık 2003 tarihindeki ziyareti sırası nda ise Ortak Bildirinin yanı sıra Diplomatik Pasaport Taşıyanlara Vize Uygulamasının Kaldırılması Anlaşması imzalanmıştır. 2004 yılına gelindiğinde de Türk İşbirliği ve Kalkınma İdaresi (TİKA)

Taşkent Program Koordinatörlüğünün Faaliyetlerine İlişkin Protokol tekrar üç yıllığına
yenilendiğini görüyoruz. 


Bunun dışında iki ülke arasında; eğitim, bilim, kültür, sanat, spor, savunma, ekonomi, ticaret, müzik, tarım, sağlık, maliye, gümrük, ulaştırma, güvenlik ve karşılıklı ziyaretler sırasında imzalanan Ortak Bildirilerden oluşan onlarca protokol, şartname, mutabakat, mutabakat zaptı, mutabakat muhtırası ve sözleşme bulunmaktadır.

Ticari İlişkiler
2004 yılında açıklanan 2003 yılı dış ticaret verilerine göre, Türkiyenin Özbekistana ihracatı bir önceki yıla göre yüzde 40 oranında artarak 142,272 milyon dolara erişmiş, bu ülkeden yaptığımız ithalat ise yüzde 50lik artışla 130.375 milyon dolar olarak tahakkuk etmiştir. Ülkemizin Özbekistanla son on yıla ait olan dış ticaret değerleri aşağıdaki gibidir : Bin dolar)

Anlaşmalar ve Protokoller

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ile Özbekistan Cumhuriyeti arasında 1991 yılından itibaren ekonomik, kültürel, bilimsel ve eğitsel alanda pek çok protokol ve anlaşma imzalanmıştır. Özbekistan ile Türkiye arasındaki ticaretin altyapısını oluşturan anlaşma ve protokoller ise şunlardır:
1. Ekonomik ve Ticari İşbirliğine İlişkin Anlaşma, 19.122.1991 tarihinde imzalanmış ve 21.02.1992 tarihinde yürürlüğe girmiştir.
2. Yatırımların Karşılıklı Teşviki ve Korunması Anlaşması, 28.04.1992 tarihinde Taşkentte imzalanmış, 12.02.1995 tarihinde yürürlüğe girmiştir.
3. Türkiye-Özbekistan Karma Ekonomik Komisyonu (KEK) Kurulmasına İlişkin Anlaşma, 19.07.1995 tarihinde Taşkentte imzalanmıştır.
4. Çifte Vergilendirmeyi Önlemeye İlişkin Anlaşma, 08.05.1996 tarihinde Taşkentte imzalanmış ve Eylül 1997 tarihinde yürürlüğe girmiştir.
5. Ticaret ve Ekonomik İşbirliği Anlaşması, 13.04.1998 tarihinde Taşkentte imzalanmıştır.
6. Türkiye-Özbekistan KEK I. Dönem Toplantısı, 1920 Nisan 2001 tarihlerinde Ankarada gerçekleştirilmiştir.
Bu anlaşmaların yanında, 12 Nisan 1993 tarihinde Türk-Özbek İş Konseyi kurulmuş olup, konsey Türk-BDT İş Konseyleri çerçevesinde faaliyetlerini sürdürmekte ve 283 üyesi bulunmaktadır.

Ticarete Konu Mallar

Türkiyenin Özbekistana ihracatı kalemler bazında incelendiğinde en önemli ihraç ürününün halı olduğu görülmektedir. 2002 yılında Türkiyenin bu ülkeye toplam ihracatının yüzde 18.8ini bu kalem oluşturmuştur. Diğer önemli kalemler arasında ise plastikler, kazanlar ve makinalar, otomotiv ve yan sanayi, kağıt, karton, alüminyum ve alüminyum ürünleri gelmektedir.Geçtiğimiz aylarda Mercedes-Benz Türk A.Ş, Taşkent şehrine 300 adet belediye otobüsü ihraç etmiştir ve bu satışların devam edeceği ifade edilmektedir. Türkiyenin Özbekistandan ithalatı ise belirli kalemler üzerine yoğunlaşmıştır. Şöyle ki, 2002 yılında bu ülkeden toplam ithalatımızın yüzde 47sini pamuk, yüzde 30.6sını bakır ve bakır ürünleri oluşturmuştur. 2003 yılının ilk 9 aylık döneminde Türkiyenin Özbekistana ihracatı, geçen yılın aynı dönemine göre yüzde 58 oranında artmış ve bu artış otomotiv ve yan sanayi, mobilya, optik aletler ve elektrikli makinelerin ihracatındaki artıştan kaynaklanmıştır. Aynı dönem içerisinde Türkiyenin Özbekistandan ithalatı ise yüzde 39.8 oranında artmış ve bu artış pamuk ve bakır ithalatından kaynaklanmıştır.

Müteahhitlik Hizmetleri Türk inşaat şirketleri, uluslararası müteahhitlik hizmetleri açısından Özbekistanda önemli projelere isimlerini yazdırmaya devam etmektedirler. Şirketlerimiz tarafından gerçekleştirilmiş ve sürmekte olan inşaat faaliyetlerine ilişkin edinilen bilgiler aşağıda özetlenmiştir:

Aysel İnşaat Anonim Şirketi tarafından, tamamlanan birçok küçük ve orta büyüklükte projenin yanı sıra, toplam tutarı 251.9 milyon dolarlık Taşkent Uluslararası Ticaret ve Gösteri Merkezi Projeleri kapsamında Intercontinental Otel, International Business Center, alış-veriş merkezi, park ve otopark inşaatı, 14.8 milyon dolarlık Taşkent Akuva Eğlence Parkı inşaatı, 39.6 milyon dolarlık Milli Banka (NBU) Merkez Binası inşaatı ve ek
inşaat işleri, 37.9 milyon dolarlık Buhara, Semarkant ve Urgenç Hava alanları birinci aşama inşaat işleri, 11.9 milyon dolarlık Cizzah UZEXIDE Akü Fabrikası inşaatı tamamlanmış olup; 50 milyon dolar tutarındaki ABD Taşkent Büyükelçilik Binası inşaatı ve 2,5 milyon dolar tutarındaki NBU Sanat Müzesi kaba inşaat işleri sürdürülmektedir.

Türk Şeker-Yüksel İnşaat Konsorsiyumu tarafından 83,2 milyon dolarlık Harezm Şark Yıldızı Şeker Fabrikası İnşaat ile Makine Tedarik ve Montaj işleri tamamlanmıştır. Alsim-Alarko Anonim Şirketi tarafından 56,9 milyon dolarlık Semerkant Sigara Fabrikası inşaat işleri, 22,8 milyon dolarlık Semerkant, Buhara ve Urgenç havaalanları ikinci aşama inşaatları ile, 8,3 milyon dolarlık Buhara Havaalanı Terminal Binası inşaatı
Gerçekleştirilmiştir Tekfen Şirketi tarafından 35 milyon dolar tutarındaki Fergana Rafinerisi
Rehabilitasyon Projesi inşaat işleri yapılmıştır.Simko AŞ 14.7 milyon dolarlık Urgenç-Hiva Troleybüs Hattı Montaj işlemini tamamlamıştır. Gama İnşaat AŞ tarafından Buhara Rafinerisinin 44 milyon dolarlık inşaat ile çelik ve mekanik montaj işleri yapılmıştır.

Baytur İnşaat Taahhüt AŞ, Alman P. Holzmann AG. ile birlikte 19,9 milyon dolar ve 11,69 milyon Euro tutarlı Taşkent Uluslararası Havaalanı Tadilat Projesini gerçekleştirmiş
olup, bu projede Bayturun payı 22,6 milyon dolardır. Ayrıca, Ulus İnşaat Şirketi tarafından Milli Banka Sergeli Şubesi, Özbekistan Oteli Lobi ve Restoran; Ulusal İnşaat Şirketi tarafından Taşkent Belediyesi Darhan İş Merkezi ve NBU Vokzal Şube Binası; Akaltın Firması tarafından Gülistan şehri Ofis Binası; Assosİnşaat Ltd Şirketi tarafından Kaşkadarya Şurtan Gaz ve Kimya Kompleksi İdari Binası, Kantin ve Sanatoryum Binaları ve Zarafşan-Newmont JV Sosyal Tesisleri; İdil İnşaat AŞ tarafından Şurtan Gaz ve Kimya Kompleksi Alt Yapı ve Tesisat; Yapı Üretim AŞ tarafından Yunusabadda Yabancı Temsilcilikler için villalar kompleksi ve Merkezde İnconel İş Merkezi; Apeas Mühendislik ve İnşaat Ltd Şti tarafından Cumhurbaşkanlığı Misafir Konakları, Cumhurbaşkanlığı Semerkant Devlet Konukevi, Taşkent Uluslararası Westminster Üniversitesi Binası, Taşkent Vilayeti Çarvak Oteli; TTK Şirketi tarafından Taşkent Pedagoji Enstitüsü Binası inşaat işleri tamamlanmıştır.

Bunların yanında üç Türk şirketinin hem inşaat yenileme işlerini üstlendiği hem de işletmeciliğine ortak olduğu üç otel rekonstrüksiyonu ve bir yeni otel yapım projesi oldukça kısa bir süre içerisinde yaşama geçirilmiş ve dört yıldızlı bu oteller Taşkentte 4-5 Mayıs 2003 tarihlerinde yapılan EBRD Genel Kurulu Toplantıları öncesinde hizmete alınmıştır.

Bu kapsamda Demir Grubu, eski Rusya Otelini yenileyerek 126 odalı Grand Mir Hoteli;
Apeas Mühendislik ve İnşaat Ltd Şti, eski Dostluk Otelini yenileyerek 206 odalı Dedeman Silk Road Taşkent Otelini; Aysel İnşaat ve Taahhüt AŞ, eski Taşkent Otelini yenileyerek 260 odalı Le Meridien Taşkent Palas Otelini hizmete sunmuşlardır. AYSEL İnşaat ve Taahhüt A.Ş. ayrıca 115 odalı Radisson Sas Taşkent Otelinin inşaatını da tamamlamış olup, işletmede yüzde 85lik sermaye payına sahiptir.

Yukarıda belitrilenlerin dışında Türk firmaları tarafından bağımsızlığın ilanından itibaren Özbekistanda gerçekleştirilen düşük bedelli birçok mütaahhitlik hizmeti söz konusudur. Bugüne kadar firmalarımızca üstlenilmiş toplam müteahhitlik hizmetlerinin tutarının 854.25 milyon dolara ulaştığı belirtilmektedir.

----------

